# Your workday



## rthames052006 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello,

I am just wondering what everyone's day is like in their particular job, wheather it's production coding, billing, hospital coding, auditing.   I am realizing that there are other options besides being a production coder ( I am not one) or working in a doctors office like I do, where I do billing and coding.  No surgical coding, just e/m and we have an onsite lab we bill for, our docs do rounds at 2 local hospitals and one nursing home. 

My day basically starts by posting chargeslips from the previous day, then posting pmts, taking major telephone calls from pts, insurance and various other sources.  I bill hospital charges, and I do some in house auditing for e/m; also when new physicians come on board I do the e/m education with them. Also paper claims, electronic claims. And last but not least appealing claims.

So let's hear from you, what is your workday like.


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's what my day is like.  I am a coding auditor.  My morning starts off by answering e-mails from all of our sites about coding related issues.  I then audit charts and prepare reports on my findings.  Sometimes in the late afternoon, I do conference calls with one or two of our sites regarding my audit findings and provide education to the providers.  I also provide weekly coding education to our billing staff.

Sounds like a lot of work I know, but I love it!


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 24, 2008)

dballard2004 said:


> Here's what my day is like.  I am a coding auditor.  My morning starts off by answering e-mails from all of our sites about coding related issues.  I then audit charts and prepare reports on my findings.  Sometimes in the late afternoon, I do conference calls with one or two of our sites regarding my audit findings and provide education to the providers.  I also provide weekly coding education to our billing staff.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of work I know, but I love it!




Thanks for sharing Dawson,

Your day sounds pretty interesting and full.  So do you go to the providers personally and do the education or is it a conference call type deal.


----------



## mbort (Apr 24, 2008)

I work in an ortho office by day, I code all of the surgical cases, trauma and hospital stuff.  I assist the business office with various questions regarding appeals (sometimes writing them for them..I am more aggressive than they are).  I also audit all of the write offs done by the business office.

by night...I code for 9 ASC's.

Coding...this is my life


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 24, 2008)

Generaly it is a conference call type of thing.  If the site has major coding issues, I then will do a site visit and provide education in person, but most of it is handled over the phone.  Our billing staff is all inhouse, so I provide the education to them in person.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 24, 2008)

Mbort...I would like to say that it's refreshing to see that you audit adjustments.  You would be suprised how many practices from my past did not have "quality control" in place.  At times, it's reviewed by some, as FBI control, when in reality it's maintaining damage control.


----------



## mbort (Apr 25, 2008)

I was more surprised to see the laziness of the staff that was writing things off without even attempting to correct a mistake (wrong modifiers, no modifiers, just letting the insurance companies tell them something isnt payable, etc). By doing this I also found out that they have been writing off PA charges for years (said--"oh we can't get paid").


----------



## cconroycpch (Apr 28, 2008)

I post payments for and manage the business office for 3 IDTF facilities and 1 PA billing company.  I also manage the business office for 4 ASC facilities.  Two of the facilities are local and two require some travel.  About half of my time is at the ASC facilities we manage and half in the office managing the IDTF's we own.  Most of the coding I do comes from problem accounts that need to be audited, new procedures that a physician wants to do (to analyse reimbursement vs. cost), year end updates to CPT codes and reimbursement from Medicare.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 4, 2008)

cconroycpch said:


> I post payments for and manage the business office for 3 IDTF facilities and 1 PA billing company.  I also manage the business office for 4 ASC facilities.  Two of the facilities are local and two require some travel.  About half of my time is at the ASC facilities we manage and half in the office managing the IDTF's we own.  Most of the coding I do comes from problem accounts that need to be audited, new procedures that a physician wants to do (to analyse reimbursement vs. cost), year end updates to CPT codes and reimbursement from Medicare.



Your day sounds very busy, I think I'd like the checking on new procedures that sounds interesting, I think in general I like the reimbursement end of things.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## leestes (May 8, 2008)

I am the clinic manager of our small office.  I do a little bit of everything from coding, billing, posting payments, working on policy/procedures, paying bills, working on computers, ordering supplies..you name it.  One thing I am fairly new at is hospital billing.  I see that is one of your areas of expertise.  Any chance I could ask you a coding question about observation billing?


----------



## rthames052006 (May 8, 2008)

leestes said:


> I am the clinic manager of our small office.  I do a little bit of everything from coding, billing, posting payments, working on policy/procedures, paying bills, working on computers, ordering supplies..you name it.  One thing I am fairly new at is hospital billing.  I see that is one of your areas of expertise.  Any chance I could ask you a coding question about observation billing?



Sure you can ask me, you can email me thru aapc web or my personal email  

thames52006@verizon.net

I check my email on a daily basis.

Thanks for sharing your workday with me....


----------

